# Poudre River: Lost 2 oars and 12ft Gray Avon Boat



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Sound more like paddles, not oars...


----------



## SYOTR (Oct 12, 2018)

We saw your boat and one of your paddles. The boat is punctured and wrapped around some bushes on river left just above the town of Rustic. We tried to get over, but saw the boat too late. We also saw one of your paddles, but the kayaker who grabbed it was unable to hang on to it.


----------



## pkaters (Nov 19, 2018)

Wow. That is great. Thank you for responding. I will stop by tomorrow to take a look and maybe retrieve it.


----------



## pkaters (Nov 19, 2018)

Do you happen to recall if it is before or after the Rustic Ct. bridge above the town? 

Thanks again,


----------



## SYOTR (Oct 12, 2018)

It was above the Rustic Ct. bridge


----------



## pkaters (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks so much for the info. We retrieved it today. Pretty good good cut in the side. Be patching this week.


----------

